# Mississippi Valley



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Any news from St. Louis?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

24 dogs back for Open water blind this morning. Sorry, I don't have #'s. Qual. Finished yesterday


----------



## Tarball (Aug 12, 2010)

Any chance of posting Qualifying results? Thanks


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Rick Stawski told me he got 2nd and a jam. All I know at this time.


----------



## Tarball (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks........I will give Rick a call


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Qual Results

1st-6, Quinn, 0wner/Brandl, handler/Johnson
2nd-3, Kate, owner/Shaffer, handler/ Stawski
3rd-2, Zingo, owner/handler Jeremy Stephens
4th-20, Harlee, owner/handler Jeff Saladin
RJ-14, Hank, owner/handler Edwin Allbritton
Jams- 25,23,22,9


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur callbacks:

5 6 7 8 10 11 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 26 28 29 31 33 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 47 48 50 52 53 55 57


----------



## charlie0711 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Q results 1 through jams ? anybody know ? *


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur callbacks to water blind. 

6, 8,10,14,15,17,18,19,20,26,28,29,31,33,37,42,43,47,48,52,53,57


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Amateur callbacks.

6,8,10,14,15,17,18,19,20,26,28,29,31,33,37,41,42,43,47,48,52,53,57. not official, 2nd hand info. 

Open results:
1st #43 Ben H/Bill Eckett
2nd #44 Ruger H/Alex Washburn
3rd # 24 Punch H/Alex Washburn
4th #47 Colonel H/Bill Eckett
RJ 13 Gauge H/Bruce Ahlers Dvm
Jams 1,14,15,17,23,25,29,35,36,39,48 I missed one jam but I am guessing 40 with Bill Eckett. sorry someone distracted me... 

Derby callbacks to Final in morning: 8 dogs total 2,4,6,8,12,14,16,17

Congrats to all and good luck to all the runnings dogs tomorrow. Dawn


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/David Aul DVM, FC Rock River's Benjamin "Ben", & H/Bill Eckett for WINNING his second OPEN in two weeks. This WIN Qualifies Ben for the National OPEN Championship in Cheraw,SC for Nov. 2013 This is Ben's second National OPEN Qualification and he is just 4yrs old. Outstanding Job Ben & Bill!

Congrats to all that place tough contenders!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

T.Lanczak said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/David Aul DVM, FC Rock River's Benjamin "Ben", & H/Bill Eckett for WINNING his second OPEN in two weeks. This WIN Qualifies Ben for the National OPEN Championship in Cheraw,SC for Nov. 2013 This is Ben's second National OPEN Qualification and he is just 4yrs old. Outstanding Job Ben & Bill!
> 
> Congrats to all that place tough contenders!


*
Ditto from Kansas!! Ben's sire Buck says way to go!!!
*
*

Proud Papa Regards!!
*
*​Aaron*


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur callbacks to water marks. 

6,10,14,20,26,28,37,42 or 41(I think 42 not positive on this may be 41). 47,52, 57


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Final:

1st 14 Choco. Don Brawley
2nd. 37 Lassie. Martha Blank
3rd. 20 gauge. Dr. Bruce (Ehlers)
4th 10 Rinny. Martha Blank

RJ 28. Shire. Sharon Gierman

Jams; 57 Punch Alex Washburn; 47 Dozer Mike Judas; 41 Legend Alex Washburn; 26 Chewey Phil Heye


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

Congrats to Don, Bettye and Choco on the amateur win! Razzer, Amy and I are so proud of you!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Don and Betty Brawley and Choco on winning the AMAT. Couldn't happen to better people. Congrats X2.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats to Bettey and Don!!! Does that make him an AFC???????


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jamee Strange said:


> Congrats to Bettey and Don!!! Does that make him an AFC???????


Yes.

They said last night at picture time, that it did make his title.

His name will share space with a whole lot of nice dogs on that trophy!


----------

